
George Carlin ~ The American Dream - pclark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLW1vFO-2Q
======
snitko
I really like Carlin. But what has always struck me in his attitude is that he
claimed he didn't see and didn't want to find any solutions to the problems he
was talking about. Maybe it has something to do with the age differences.
People in their 20th are more likely to think of changing the world while
those at their 60s are more likely just to criticize. While I respect it, I
can't understand this attitude. Maybe I will someday. Although this episode is
still funny. What was so nice about George is that he was never afraid to take
the side.

------
rmason
I like Carlin but this rant is way too cynical for me. I live by the maxim to
keep at all costs my positive outlook on life and never, ever let the bastards
grind you down.

------
cynest
As much as I generally like George Carlin, this seemed to reduce down to
unsubstantiated claims.

